# Malfunzionamenti con samba 3.5.5

## fbcyborg

Salve gente, 

di recente sono stato costretto ad aggiornare un server Gentoo, e questo mi ha portato alla versione 3.4.9 di samba, che oltretutto mi ha dato un sacco di problemi.

Problemi che su altri PC non ho avuto   :Shocked: .

Alla fine ho aggiornato alla versione 3.5.5 e tutto sommato le cose funzionicchiano anche se ho due problemi.

Premessa: 

hostname del server: Server

gruppo di lavoro: ufficio

1) Se da un client windows vado su risorse di rete e visualizzo i computer del gruppo di lavoro, e clicco su "Server", mi viene detto che non ho le autorizzazioni per entrare, ma se digito nella barra degli indirizzi un URL del tipo: \\Server\nome_condivisione , mi fa entrare senza problemi. Io invece vorrei poter entrare e vedere quali siano le condivisioni su quel server.

2) avevo impostato il file /etc/samba/smb.conf in modo tale che fosse raggiungibile su 4 sottoreti diverse: 10.0.0.x (stessa rete dei pc con windows), 192.168.1.x, 192.168.0.x e 192.168.139.x.

Ora, sulle reti che ho evidenziato in grassetto le cose funzionano come descritto al punto 1, mentre nell'ultima ad esempio non c'è proprio modo di entrare nelle condivisioni. Le ultime due reti sono di una openvpn. In pratica accedevo alle directory condivise da casa. Ora questo non mi è più possibile.

Configurazione:

```
interfaces = 127.0.0.0/8 192.168.0.0/24 10.0.0.0/8 192.168.1.0/24 192.168.139.0/24

hosts allow = 127.0.0.0/8 192.168.0.0/24 10.0.0.0/8 192.168.1.0/24 192.168.139.0/24
```

Ci tengo a precisare che tutto ciò funzionava prima dell'aggiornamento.

Qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi a capire quale potrebbe essere il problema?

----------

## fbcyborg

Gli errori che ricevo quando clicco sul server per avere la lista delle condivisioni sono questi:

```
[2010/10/21 11:00:57.284754,  1] ../librpc/ndr/ndr.c:421(ndr_push_error)

  ndr_push_error(5): Bad character conversion

[2010/10/21 11:00:57.284818,  0] rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:2438(api_rpcTNP)

  api_rpcTNP: \srvsvc: SRVSVC_NETSHAREENUMALL failed.

```

----------

